# sphongle divine moment of truth (DMT)



## goatamineHcL (Dec 17, 2007)

i cant post the link because i am at work and they have youtube blocked but i thouht i would share some AWSOME music to trip to for everyone who has never heard of shpongle

go to you tube and search for shpongle DMT 
there will be like a 10 minute liive video from a show man these guys are fucking incredible if ytou have a minute you should check it out 

enjoy


----------



## natmoon (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a couple of Shpongle and Kick bong cup of tea albums.
Some nice chill out stuff


----------



## Microdizzey (Dec 17, 2007)

i love shpongle!

Divine Moments of Truth
Botanical Dimensions
Shnitzled In The Negev
Star Shpongled Banner
Around The World In a Tea Daze remix

great songs


----------



## goatamineHcL (Dec 18, 2007)

awsome i figured there would be a shpongle head hiding around here somewhere 

ive got em all i love em they kinda ruined all other music for me lol

hopefullly they will play camp bisco again and ill get to go see em finally next summmer

recognize my avatar?


----------

